# Suche einen Laptopnfürs zocken und für die Uni bitte um Hilfe !



## dome2122 (1. Mai 2016)

*Suche einen Laptopnfürs zocken und für die Uni bitte um Hilfe !*

Hey Leute,

ich suche einen guten Laptop auf dem ich gut und flüssig spiele spielen kann der leicht ist und schmal bzw dünn oder flach wenn es geht und er muss leise sein da ich ihn in der Vorlesung benutzen werde.

Der Preis ist egal kann ruhig 2.500€ kosten.

Ich habe für kurze Zeit das Surface Book getestet und das ist trotz i7 ubd nvidia grafikkarte nicht spiele tauglich mmn. 

vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Mai 2016)

Was für spiele willst du denn spielen?

Grob würde ich sagen achte darauf das ein aktueller skylake Prozessoren (i5 6*** oder i7 6***) Prozessor mit ddr4 Speicher verbaut ist. Und du möglichst be gtx 970m verbaut hast. Die ist dann etwas so schnell wie die Desktop Variante der gtx 960, also für dull hd spiele ganz gut geeignet.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dome2122 (1. Mai 2016)

Also ich spiele sowas wie The Elder Scrolls online, BF 4 , Das neue cod und BF will ich dann auch drauf zocken.


Gibts da irgendwelche die auch schmal sind leichter und leise wegdn der uni? 

danke schonmal ??????


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2016)

MUSST du denn auch "mobil" spielen? Wenn nein, dann wäre es 1000x cleverer, sich ein normales Notebook und einen Desktop-PC zu holen. Falls du jetzt sagst "will halt in der Heimat spielen UND am Uniwohnort": von dem Geld kannst du sogar ein Notebook und ZWEI Desktop-PCs holen, die jeweils für sich besser wären als das Gaming-stärkste 2500€-Notebook  

Wenn es unbedingt ein Notebook sein MUSS: hast du denn auch bestimmte Vorstellungen über das Drumherum? Dürfte es zb auch ein 17 Zoll-Modell sein, oder maximal 15, 6 Zoll? Bestimmtes Maximalgewicht? Akku wichtig?

Hier wäre zb ein für die Größe und das Gewicht vergleichsweise sehr starkes Notebook für ca 2000€ http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-p35x-v5-ga-p35xv5-cf1de-a1386346.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  hier auch ein Test http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Gigabyte-P35X-v5-Notebook.159120.0.html

Eing gleichguter PC kostet Dich dann halt nur ca 900-1000€. Die 980m ist ein wenig langsamer als eine Desktop-GTX 970 (ab 300€ ).


----------



## dome2122 (1. Mai 2016)

Hey,

also es soll schon ein Laptop sein ich habe zuhause einen acer predator gamer pc und ich will den nicht immer mit schleppen.In der Uni möcht ich mal zocken und Im Wohnheim und wenn ich mal zu einem kollegen fahre um da ein bisschen zuzocken

die grösse ist egal hauptsache er ist schmal (kein acer predator laptop die sind viel zu dick).Und er muss leise sein weil ich ihn ja auch im Hörsaal benutze.Dann halt gaming tauglich ohne laut zu werden wie ein propeller ( hab gehört acer,msi,medion sind sehr laut?) 

Ja so sollte es sein und eine gute Akkulaufzeit bei office anwendungen und beim gamen ^^

Das Surfacebook was ich getestet habe kam mit cod bo3 z.B nur auf schwacher grafik klar trotz 3000€ anschaffubgspreis ubd nvidia grafik.

danke schonmal für die netten Antworten und ich hoffe auf eine Lösunf 

lg


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2016)

dome2122 schrieb:


> Das Surfacebook was ich getestet habe kam mit cod bo3 z.B nur auf schwacher grafik klar trotz 3000€ anschaffubgspreis ubd nvidia grafik.


 nvidia heißt ja noch lange nicht "gut"    Die Frage ist halt echt das Gesamtpaket und welche Grafikkarte da nun genau drinsteckt. Es gibt schließlich alle möglichen Grafikkarten von "nur für Büro" über "für Gelegenheitsgames" bis hin zu "Graphicworkstation"-Niveau...  Bei nem FullHD-Display wäre zB mindestens eine 950m anzuraten, damit laufen dann solche Spiele "okay", aber nicht auf hohen Details. Das sruface war sicher nicht WEGEN der Grafikkarte so teuer, sondern wegen des Materials und anderen Spiränzchen. 

Ob zb das Gigabyte in Office-Last leise genug ist, keine Ahnung. Was steht denn in dem Test dazu? Bei dem Budget kannst du natürlich auch locker ein dünnes Notebook für die uni und ein zweites, dickeres zum Zocken holen. Denn ab einer 950m wird es halt im wahrsten Sinne auch eng mit "dünn". Die Grafikkarte braucht nun mal Platz, auch die Kühlung - das geht technisch halt nicht, dass du eine starke Karte UND trotzdem ein nur 2cm dickes Notebook hast.


----------



## dome2122 (1. Mai 2016)

Okay also ich würde ja gerne nur 1 laptop haben aber wenn uch dafür 2 bekommen würde auch gut ^^

Ich würde ja gerne ein macbook haben aber mit osx lässt sich nicht zocken und windows extra auf eine patdntion zu installieren macht das Ding bestimmt nur langsamer.

Der Gigabyte soll wohl etwas lauter sein wie ich im integnet gelesen hab.

kann mir jemand was vorschlagen? auch von mir aus mit den 2 laptops 

danks im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2016)

Is halt echt schwer, wenn du leicht/kompakt, gute Grafikkarte UND garantiert leise suchst....  vlt reicht auch zB das hier, hat eine 970m MSI GE62 6QF Apache Pro - GE62-6QF8H11 (0016J4-SKU1102)  oder MSI GS60 6QE Ghost Pro - GS60-6QEi581 (0016H7-SKU1113)   hier hast du die 970m mit vielen Games-Benchmarks NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Phurba (2. Mai 2016)

Ich hab dieses Medion Notebook, das Ding ist schmal, relativ leicht und übermäßig laut finde ich es auch nicht, klar man hört es unter Last, aber es ist absolut im Rahmen. In einem Raum, wo sich Leute unterhalten dürfte der Geräuschpegel kaum auffallen.

MEDION® ERAZER® X7843 (MD 99884)


----------

